# I want your Carp



## warronl (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi guys and Gals, If you are bow fishing or living in or around the Acworth, Hiram, Cartersville area, I like to get a few Carp from you to use as Blue Cat cut bait. Shoot me a message and let me know if we can meet. Thanks!


----------



## rapid fire (Apr 14, 2019)

Shoot me a text at 770-826-4975. I will give you all you want. Mark


----------



## Revizor (Aug 16, 2020)

Very interesting


----------

